# Anthurium ID: Crinkled Anthurium



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

I have yet another Anthurium that I'm looking for. A few years back I ran into an Anthurium species that was very simiar to radicans. It had the same compact growth and was very slow growing. It had very ruffled or even crinkled leaves that were similar to a moon valley pilea's leaves. It tended to grow best on a dripping, mossy substrate and liked the shade. I know this will be hard with no pics, but I'll give it a shot. I would love to id this thing so I could possibly get ahold of a plant


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Maybe Anthurium clidemioides?

http://www.aroid.org/genera/anthurium/p ... lidem.html


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

Maybe Harry, thats pretty close..... Here's a bad pic thats pretty difficult to see. It's hiding at the bottom in the moss, I circled it.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Yep, that looks like it. It's a high altitude species. I saw it at ABG and I have been after it ever since.


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

That sounds about right, I am about 99.9999% sure the plant I saw was from ABG/Ron G stock, alot of the others in that display were. I imagine it's not going to be easy to get a piece. I had a bunch of it about 4-5 years ago but it died off, probably because of temps, I didn't know it was high altitude. If you run into anyone who has it please let me know! :wink:


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

try http://www.ecuagenera.com they have a lot of high altitude and rare anthuriums.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Does this look right?


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Well, I was mistaken. I did some reading and this species is from about 800 m and comes from the lowland tropical forest of Costa Rica. It's an epiphyte and like moist mossy areas. I got it on good authority it loves terrariums.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2008)

Now you guys have me drooling over a new Anthurium!


----------

